# المشاكل التي توجهنا في صيانه x-ray



## eng-moath (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عيد مبارك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحه وسلامه
منتدى اكثر من روعه يارب اكون عضو فعال في هذا المنتدى 
اخواني واخواتي المهندسين:
طبعا البدايه عباره عن طلب صغير لمن يشتغل في جهاز الx-rayاود عرف ماهي اشهر المشاكل التي توجهكم في الصيانه وهل اشعه اكس توثر على مستخدمي لاشعه (اقصد الذي يقوم في عمليه التصوير )
ارجو منكم الافاده بذالك ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بالف صحه وعافيه​اكيد جهاز X-ray له تاثيرات على الاشخاص العاملين عليه إذا لم يتم العمل بإجرات السلامه الضروريه عند العمل على الجهاز ومن هذه التاثيرات:

-التاثير على الجهاز التناسلي.
-التاثير على العين, وغيرها من التاثيرات البيولوجيه.​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشاكل اشعة اكس(X-ray)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لمشاكل اشعة اكس فان لك شركة منتجة للاجهزة مشاكل من نوع معين يتم تحديدها من قبل الشركة ولكن بصورة عامة فان المشاكل التي تعاني منها معظم الاجهزة هي انتهاء عمر انبوب الاشعة (X-ray tube) او تلف فتيلة قاذف الاكترونات (elecron gun) ولكون هذه الاجزاء تكون مغلقة بسبب كونها مفرغة من الهواء ومصنوعة من الزجاج فلا يمكن تصليحها او اعادتها الى العمل وتشبه الى حد ما الانبوبة الكاثودية ولكن بفرق جهد يقارب الــ (250 kv) في بعض الانواع.
وهناك طبعا مشاكل محولة الجهد العالي والتي تكون عادة مغمورة في حاوية مليئة بزيت ذو مواصفات خاصة من ناحية التوصيلية الكهربائية.
كما ان هناك مشاكل الموحد (*Rectifier *) والذي يتكون من عددكبير من الدايودات مربوظة على التوالي وقد يتلف احدها فيؤديالى توقف الجهاز.
اما بالنسبة للاشعة ومضارها فانه ينصح ان يتجاوز عدد الصور التي ياخذها المريض 24 صورة شعاعية في السنة الواحدة اما بالنسبة للعاملين فانهم كما تعلم لديهم ط\رق كثيرة لمنع الاشعاع من الوصول الى اجسامهم واول شي يجب تزويدهم به هو الباج الخاص بالاشعاع وهو عبارة عن باج صغير يوجد داخله فلم كاميرا لتحسس مقدار ااشعة التي تعرض لها المشغل كما ان لديهم اجازة اسبوعية اجبارية يومين في الاسبوع وينتهي دوامهم قبل ساعتين من الدوام العادي كما ان لديهم اجازة فصلية بحدود 15 يوم كل ثلاثة اشهر واخيرا وليس اخرا فانهم يتمتعون بالتقاعد بعد 15 سنة
كانت ااجهزة القديمة تتعامل بمقياس (mAs) وهو وحدة التيار في الزمن ويتم اختيارها حسب الجزء المطلوب تصويره من الجسم لكون اجزاءالجسم تختلف من حيث السمك او تواجد الشحوم او العظام اما الاجهزة الحديثة فان عملية اختيار كمية الاشعة تعتمد على اختيار العضو من قائمة موجودة على شاشة الجهاز وهو ما سهل عملية التشغيل بالنسبة للمشغل ولكن بنفس الوقت قلل من الخبرة التي قد يكتسبها على مدى عمله في هذا المجال.
واتمنى من الاخوان في المنتدى ان يسعفونا بالمعلومات

والله الموفق


----------



## eng-moath (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس /محمد القبالى 
مهندس/ مهند المهداوي
الف شكر لكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب يا eng-moath


----------



## مهند المهداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

you are welcome
any time​


----------



## محمد ابوحميدة (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم والى الامام


----------



## mahdoom (23 مارس 2010)

مشكورين ..... أخ مهند المهداوي وين بتشتغل و في أي بلد؟


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور 
لكن اتمنىمن الاعضاء و الاخ الكريم eng moth
ممن يملكون خبرة في اجهزة الاشعة
تزويدنا بمشاكل الاجهزة الشعاعية و الحلول ان امكن حتى يستفيد الجميع 
مع الشكر ثانية


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohll (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## منو سلمان (19 أبريل 2011)

يعطبك الف عافيه


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي مهند


----------



## أبوالزبير (26 أبريل 2011)

أحسنت


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سيناريو (8 مايو 2011)

مشكورين علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## زياد عيشة (10 مايو 2011)

eng-moath قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> عيد مبارك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحه وسلامه
> منتدى اكثر من روعه يارب اكون عضو فعال في هذا المنتدى
> اخواني واخواتي المهندسين:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخي Eng Moath أهم المشاكل تتلخص بما يلي:
1- تعطل انبوب الاشعة وهي القطعة الاغلى سعرا في اي جهاز و هذه القطعة لها عمر محدد وعادة تكون مكفولة للاجهزة الجديدة لعدد محدد من الصور (EXPOSURES) 
40000 مثلا
2- تعطل اجهزة التحكم وهي لوحات الكنرونية تتحكم ب KV, MA,MAS 
3- تعطل Power supply و هي سهلة الفحص
4- مشاكل تتعلق بفني الاشعة اذا كانت خبرته قليلة وهي عادة ما تكون الشكوى ان الصور غير واضحة


----------



## No peacE (27 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال المساعدة في جهاز من نوع shematzu



الجهاز يعطي صورة غير واضحة، وعند رفع الفواتية فوق 45KV تصبح الصورة بيضاء، أين يكون العطل وكيف اصلاحه؟ 
أيضا عند تشغيل الجهاز فالأزرار الجانبية تضئ والمفروض أنها لا تعمل الا عند الضغط عليها

الموضوع عاجل لمشفى ميداني لا يوجد جهاز آخر في كل المنطقة
وشكرا


----------

